# [hardware][redes]usos para un pentium1/pentium2 ? [abierto]

## zorth

hola.

mañana lo mismo consigo un p1 o un p2, probablemente con un micro que rondara entre los 166 a los 200 poco mghz al cual tengo pensado enchufarle un hd de 20gbs, una eth0 y dejarlo sometido a mi amd 3.0 actual controlandolo por ssh imagino.... que conste que no tengo aun nada claro como/que hare.

el hd de 20gbs lo instalare en mi rack de mi amd athlon 3.0. arrancare gentoo e instalare este en el mismo hd pero, con flags para pentium, asi evitare que este trabajo lo haga el enano y se tire 2 semanas compilando   :Confused: 

luego, le pondre el hd de 20gbs con gentoo ya instalado con flags para pentium y.... 

mi pregunta:

que uso le dariais vosotros a ese trasto ??

ambos pcs los conectare a mi router y habia pensado en ponerlo de firewall tal vez... de trastero para pasar archivos, para hacer backups, .... no se.

soy un tipo poco sociable   :Laughing:  asi que como servidor de correo no le dare uso ( esta claro que a mi me escriben pocos y menos aun suelo enviar yo    :Rolling Eyes:  ) y bueno... dejo el post que espero no cause mucha molestia ni dificulte soluciones a otros mas importantes.

a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo interesante  :Smile: 

un saludo a todos.

----------

## nandelbosc

Yo tengo un 486 haciendo de firewall, para el control del acceso a la wireless abierta, y tira bién.  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Hay muchos modelos de routers y no sé si podrás hacer que el tuyo haga de firewall también. Si no, yo no usaría gentoo, tienes todo lo que necesitas para tener un firewall en FREESCO (ojo, significa FREE ciSCO, nada que ver con SCO   :Twisted Evil:  ), está en un disquete y con la ram necesaria (8Mb desde el floppy; 16Mb si lo pasas a un ramdisk, creo recordar) no sería necesario ni que le añadieses el disco duro siquiera.

Por otra parte, si es un p1, en la 2006.0 han incluído por primera vez stage3 para i586, descomprímelo y listo (busca en cualquier mirror en /stages/). Si es un p2 entonces usa el de i686; pero vamos, si vas a usarlo solo de firewall un stage3 incluirá demasiadas cosas innecesarias.

¿Has pensado en usarlo como servidor de impresión? cups y samba o cifs... Aprende todo lo relacionado con ello (si acaso no lo conocieses ya) y luego puedes montar un servidor igual en cualquier empresa con cualquiera de los ordenadores que fuesen a tirar/reciclar.

Otra idea sería usarlo como cliente distcc del otro ordenador, ya sé que puede sonar a burrada, pero en realidad los datos con los que habrá de trabajar no son muchos, no tengo mucha idea de cómo funciona distcc realmente, pero viendo el poco tráfico de red que suele generar, me da la impresión de que podría echarle una mano compilando al otro, por pequeña que sea la ayuda, más que ninguna sí que será para ayudar al amd.

Por último, no sé si habrás pensado en ello, pero por si acaso lo dejaré caer... Hay un proyecto para estudiar algoritmos genéticos para combatir el cancer, únicamente usará parte de la capacidad de cáculo del procesador, cuando se encuentre lo suficientemente idle, de hecho se puede detener si el procesador alcanza cierto grado de uso. Como este hay otros proyectos, tipo el del número primo blah mucho menos altruistas. Espero que ser un tipo poco sociable, como comentas, no excluya el altruismo   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  probablemente con un micro que rondara entre los 166 a los 200 poco mghz al cual tengo pensado enchufarle un hd de 20gbs

 

comprueba que efectivamente la placa de ese chisme soporta discos "tan grandes". Yo tuve problemas con una placa intel con un p1 a 133 y un disco de 16 gigas si mal no recuerdo.

 *Quote:*   

> Hay muchos modelos de routers y no sé si podrás hacer que el tuyo haga de firewall también. Si no, yo no usaría gentoo, tienes todo lo que necesitas para tener un firewall en FREESCO (ojo, significa FREE ciSCO, nada que ver con SCO  ), está en un disquete y con la ram necesaria (8Mb desde el floppy; 16Mb si lo pasas a un ramdisk, creo recordar) no sería necesario ni que le añadieses el disco duro siquiera. 

 

mmm, fresco no es especifico para instalar en routers cisco ? Era la idea que tenía al menos ...

 *Quote:*   

> Otra idea sería usarlo como cliente distcc del otro ordenador, ya sé que puede sonar a burrada, pero en realidad los datos con los que habrá de trabajar no son muchos, no tengo mucha idea de cómo funciona distcc realmente, pero viendo el poco tráfico de red que suele generar, me da la impresión de que podría echarle una mano compilando al otro, por pequeña que sea la ayuda, más que ninguna sí que será para ayudar al amd. 

 

sinceramente creo que es una pérdida de tiempo liarte con ésto porque el terminal en cuestión va a ralentizar todo el proceso y el resto de máquinas implicadas mas potentes estarán esperando a que éste acabe con su parte.

Otra idea: pasarela / proxy o un mirror del árbol portage para tu red local  :Very Happy: 

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> comprueba que efectivamente la placa de ese chisme soporta discos "tan grandes". Yo tuve problemas con una placa intel con un p1 a 133 y un disco de 16 gigas si mal no recuerdo.

 

¿Sabías que al kernel se le pueden pasar parámetros para indicarle el tamaño exacto del disco en cilindros, cabezas y sectores e ignore la BIOS no? La BIOS sólo necesitará tener los parámetros máximos permitidos por la misma para poder iniciarlo.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> mmm, fresco no es especifico para instalar en routers cisco ? Era la idea que tenía al menos ...

 

freesco, no fresco, échale un vistazo al overview del enlace que he proporcionado    :Wink: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> sinceramente creo que es una pérdida de tiempo liarte con ésto porque el terminal en cuestión va a ralentizar todo el proceso y el resto de máquinas implicadas mas potentes estarán esperando a que éste acabe con su parte.

 

ya dije que podía sonar a burrada y que no tengo la menor idea del funcionamiento interno de distcc, pero viendo el tráfico de red que genera me da la impresión de que sólo manda cálculos, insisto, es únicamente una impresión, que seguro que llega alguien sacando puntilla, aunque sería de agradecer que alguien aportase una información más exacta, pero por probar no se pierde nada.

Editado: Lo de que las demás máquinas deban esperarla debería depender del número de makes paralelos a realizar, ¿no? Supongo que no interferirá ni ralentizará nada si se le pone un -jX adecuado.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Sabías que al kernel se le pueden pasar parámetros para indicarle el tamaño exacto del disco en cilindros, cabezas y sectores e ignore la BIOS no? La BIOS sólo necesitará tener los parámetros máximos permitidos por la misma para poder iniciarlo. 

 

me suena haber leido algo pero nunca lo he probao .... tu has probao ? Imagino que tendrás que usar otro tipo de bios o cargar el kernel desde otro medio, sino como haces para llegar hasta el kernel ? Porque antes que el kernel viene la bios y en la placa que yo digo NO aparecía ningún disco duro como detectado.

 *Quote:*   

> freesco, no fresco, échale un vistazo al overview del enlace que he proporcionado

 

 *http://www.freesco.org/ wrote:*   

>  is a free replacement for commercial routers supporting up to 10 ethernet/arcnet/token_ring/arlan network cards and up to 10 modems.

 

 *Quote:*   

> ya dije que podía sonar a burrada y que no tengo la menor idea del funcionamiento interno de distcc, pero viendo el tráfico de red que genera me da la impresión de que sólo manda cálculos, insisto, es únicamente una impresión, que seguro que llega alguien sacando puntilla, aunque sería de agradecer que alguien aportase una información más exacta, pero por probar no se pierde nada.

 

no te estoy echando nada en cara, al igual que tu doy mi opinión. Por el tráfico de red, bueno, imagino que variará según la puesta a punto de cada uno, pero he visto un tráfico sostenido de 1-2 mb/s, asi que imagino que será algo mas que meros cálculos ... creo que nos toca leer en la web de distcc  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## alexlm78

Reciente reutilizacion:

Arwen -> MySQL Server

Arwen: P3, 1Ghz, 256MB RAM, HD120GB 7200RPM, Gentoo 2004.2, 

              ( en actualizacion completa con Distcc con Eowyn )

Eowyn: AMD64 3200+, 1GB RAM, HD250GB 7200RPM, Gentoo 2005.1-r1,

              ( Actualizado cada viernes en la noche )

Saluditos.

P.D. Actualmente Arwen y Eowyn tienen casi los mismos servicion, solo que los de Eowyn son los oficiales, pero Arwen empezara a sustitui lois que seas, el nuevo MySQL Server.

----------

## BlackLodge

Hola!

Pues yo en mi red tengo un P II a 350, con 320 Mb de Ram (ampliado hasta no dar mas de si la placa  :Smile: ) y un HD de 20 Gb, y atencion... Esta de router de mi red, firewall, servidor DNS, samba y ftp, aparte de tener siempre un mldonkey rulando. Y va sobradisimo, ahora ando pensando en ponerle un servidor de email... Lo unico que hice fue no incluir ningun componente de las X (total, sin pantalla ni teclado ni nada) lo que aligera bastante la carga del PC y se gestiona por ssh y punto (lo que añade el servidor ssh a los procesos activos). 

Se le puede sacar mucho partido a un ordenador "viejo" con Linux   :Cool:  Es bastante facil configurar todo esto, pero si quieres algo parecido y tienes algun problema no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos!

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> me suena haber leido algo pero nunca lo he probao .... tu has probao ? Imagino que tendrás que usar otro tipo de bios o cargar el kernel desde otro medio, sino como haces para llegar hasta el kernel ? Porque antes que el kernel viene la bios y en la placa que yo digo NO aparecía ningún disco duro como detectado.

 

En fin, me temo que vamos a salirnos demasiado del tema, pero tengo un i386 que conservo con mucho cariño y slack-3.4 y tiene un disco duro IDE que por aquellos tiempos tenía una burrada de sectores: 40, y DOS sólo soportaba 17, y muchos más cilindros de los que soportaba la BIOS. Miré en la página web del fabricante del disco duro y ni tan siquiera existía ya, pero encontré el modelo en una base de datos de discos duros, no me preguntes cuál, porque únicamente copié los datos que necesitaba y venía como indicativo: BIOS parameters. Los cuales usé, por supuesto dejándolos como custom, nada de autdetectar ni cosas de esas, porque la BIOS no lo tenía. Pues bien, le pones esos parámetros y listo... Casi todos los discos duros actuales tendrán una sección similar de parámetros en la BIOS, seguro. Linux los traducía perfectamente, y digo traducía porque hablo de un 1.2.16 (downgradeé el de slack-3.4 y todo, porque no necesitaba un 2.0  :Wink:  ). Arrancar desde floppy y pasarle el hda=cilindros,cabezas,sectores podía parecer una burrada si le indicabas los parámetros exactos del disco duro al kernel y usabas fdisk para modificarlos de acuerdo a los datos reales, claro que si lo hacía la BIOS era incapaz de arrancar desde el disco duro, pero dado que no lo reiniciaba apenas, el disco duro "volaba" (hoy puede sonar a broma, aunque es cierto) con los parámetros a "bajo nivel" del mismo...

En pocas palabras, si encuentras una traducción de los datos del disco duro como BIOS parameters, no tendrás el más mínimo problema para usarlo con la BIOS, que te arranque el kernel y que después el kernel use todo el espacio disponible.

----------

## opotonil

Pues si lo de convertirlo en cortafuegos puede estar bien, si te interesa mira a ver que te parece este manual para hacerlo con Smoothwall...

http://www.kriptopolis.org/cortafuegos

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> En fin, me temo que vamos a salirnos demasiado del tema

 

cierto, siento el OT zorth ... gracias por la info, lo miraré con calma.

saluetes

----------

## kamikaze04

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por último, no sé si habrás pensado en ello, pero por si acaso lo dejaré caer... Hay un proyecto para estudiar algoritmos genéticos para combatir el cancer, únicamente usará parte de la capacidad de cáculo del procesador, cuando se encuentre lo suficientemente idle, de hecho se puede detener si el procesador alcanza cierto grado de uso. Como este hay otros proyectos, tipo el del número primo blah mucho menos altruistas. Espero que ser un tipo poco sociable, como comentas, no excluya el altruismo  

 

Si funciona como el seti@home o el gimps, olvidate de hacer algo productivo para la sociedad en 1 año. XD. Yo tengo el Gimps, a ver si me llevo los 100.000$ y cada numero primo es 1 mes de calculo de un pentium4 3Ghz

Salu2[/quote]

----------

## pacho2

En mi caso tengo un PI Classic a 133 MHz con Slackware 3.1 que hace labores de "terminal" para conectarse (y aprovecharse"  :Wink:  ) de otra máquina más moderna (hasta hace poco esa máquina moderna era un PMMX a 233MHz  :Wink:  )

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## zorth

hola chicos.

gracias por todos y cada uno de los comentarios, esta bien leer la opinion de cada uno  :Smile: 

y sorpresa la mia   :Razz:  no era un p1 o un p2, sino un celeron a 700 mghz xDDDD (estoy rabiosamente feliz) y acaban de ocurrirseme no una, sino 314.212 ideas de sopeton oye  :Smile: 

parece mentira que la gente " TIRE " a la basura trastos como estos porque " estan desfasados ", si si, como lo digo. porque de hecho, se podria decir que lo he rescatado de ser tirado a la basura, literalmente hablando que conste.   :Shocked: 

pues eso, un celeron a 700, con placa aopen mx3w, 196 mbs, grafica y sonido incorporados en placa.

ahora que creo que se que no me encontrare con imcompatibilidades de que por bios no sea reconocido un hd de X gbs de tamaño, le pondre el de 20 gbs como master y en la unica bahia 5.25 disponible le pondre un rack donde colocare otros hds...

y leyendo vuestros comentarios, sospecho que le voy a dar en principio, porque como digo me queda tela que experimentar y trastear, uso para mldonkey como minimo y ya ire viendo que mas. y sobre la instalacion de gentoo, creo que se la va a currar el solito, porque con un micro a 700 ya podra bien  :Wink: 

BlackLodge, interesante el uso que le das a tu trasto. que paquetes necesitas para tenerlo de router y dns server ? hablando de routers, yo tengo un 3com 812 actualizado al ultimo firmware aunque eso de usarlo de router parece interesante, podrias contarnos mas?

saludos y de nuevo, muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## pcmaster

Enhorabuena por el cacharro, seguro que le vas a sacar provecho.

Yo tenbgo como pequeño servidor un Pentium 120 con 128 MB de RAM y disco duro de 40 GB. El disco duro lo saqué de mi antiguo Pentium II (que tengo en desuso). Por no tener no tiene ni tarjeta gráfica.

Aunque la placa del pentium I no ve más de 32 GB, se le pone al disco el jumper que lo limita a 32 GB (si no la BIOS se cuelga), y luego poniendo en el lilo.conf:

append="hda=stroke"

se consigue que Linux lo vea entero. Eso sí, la partición de arranque (es suficiente con que dicha partición contenga el /boot) debe estar enteramente en el área del disco que ve la BIOS (fácil, te basta con una partición de 100 MB).

Después en la BIOS, donde pone "Halt on" lo dejas en "none" para que no pite en caso de errores, y, tras instalar el sistema y ver que arranca bien, lo apagas y le sacas la VGA. Al encenderlo, la BIOS se quejará (mediante pitidos) pero arrancará igualmente.

Y ya te digo, el mío solo tiene dos cables: el de corriente y el de red. Lo manejo por SSH y lo máximo que ha llegado a estar encendido sin apagarse son... 80 días (¿o fueron 80 y algo?) hasta que hubo un apagón (que afectó a todo el barrio) y claro, como no tiene SAI...

Además, al ser tan antiguo consume mucho menos.

----------

## BlackLodge

Hola!

Hombre, pues la verdad todo lo que he hecho ha sido configurar linux para un server, nada especial...

El ordenador tiene dos tarjetas de red, una conectada a internet a traves de un modem (solo modem, no modem router ni nada parecido) y la otra a la red local. Ahi tiene un switch donde se conectan todos los demas pcs.

Para hacer de router y firewall, iptables. Hay un monton de tutoriales por ahi, en este mismo foro hay uno o si no san google... Echa un vistazo, y si tienes algun problema pregunta, aunque mi conocimiento del tema es bastante limitado  :Sad:  .

En cuanto a lo del DNS pos la verdad que no me acuerdo, esa parte la hizo mi compañero de piso (convivimos duramente un debianita con un gentoosiasta como yo) pero le pregunto y te digo. El programa era pequeñito, y  lo unico que habia que hacer era pasarle la IP de los DNS de tu ISP, que es a donde el pregunta cada vez que le llega una peticion.

A mi esta configuracion de la red me gusta porque, aparte de tener un ordenador que puedes usar de servidor en internet, puedes poner por ejemplo dos mldonkeys (y lo que se te ocurra) a la vez en la red que no pasa nada, al hacer un pc de router es dificilisimo que pete.

Ya contaras que tal te va. Para cualquier duda y/o recomendacion ya sabes (yo tb soy todo oidos a cualquier sugerencia !!)

Saludos

----------

## nandelbosc

Si quieres ver un manual senzillo de un firewall con OpenBSD (está en catalán, pero la mayor parte con comandos):

http://www.elsxukurs.org/manuals_ebooks/propis/Web/index.htm

HAZ CLIC EN "Tallafocs, Proxy i IDS amb OpenBSD"

LinuxBlues, me salgo un poco de tema pero...

 *Quote:*   

> Hay un proyecto para estudiar algoritmos genéticos para combatir el cancer, únicamente usará parte de la capacidad de cáculo del procesador

 

¿también está para linux? Yo lo estuve usando cuando aún tenia windows, hace un par de años

Saludos!

----------

## zorth

hola de nuevo.

gracias otra vez por los comentarios. instalarais vosotros a parte de openssh, tightvnc o similares para controlarlo en gui ? no estoy seguro si mereceria la pena. habia pensado en ponerle fluxbox al celeron700.

gracias nandelbosc por el enlace. lo estuve mirando y es cierto que parece un buen tutorial paso a paso explicado pero es que eso del catalan no es lo mio y acabo muy perdido   :Smile: 

sobre usar su micro para historias tipo descubrir vida inteligente o combatir las desigualdades sociales del mundo o que participe en experimentos geneticos en tiempos idle, etc, como que no. probablemente, pureftp que uso actualmente en mi amd lo instale en el celeron y redireccione los puertos del router para que se encargue este del server ftp.

bueno, gracias a todos de nuevo y un saludo.  :Smile: 

----------

## mad93

Personalmente pienso que le sobran las X a un pc así.

Yo tengo un k5 a 100 Mhz que básicament lo uso de proxy para salir a internet, tengo un robot de irc para un canal y poco más, pues la respuesta con apache es muy lenta de la máquina y no es usable.

Otra cosa por lo que quiero utilizarlo es servidor de DNS, pero voy perdido en el tema y quiero hacer que resuelva ips diferentes en funcion de si se está en la lan o en internet...

Para administrarlo tengo el webmin puesto pero.... te puedes morir esperando, muy lento.

No lo uso de firewall, ya que el router lo tengo configurado sin ruta por defecto, por lo que de por si ya actua como firewall.

----------

## BlackLodge

mad93 para que funcione de servidor dns yo utilizo el dnsmasq que viene tal cual en el portage.

Tiene un fichero de configuracion en /etc, aunque yo ni lo toque y funciona solo, asi que... Para las direciones de LAN, lee el fichero /etc/hosts del servidor donde esta rulando, todo PC que este alli registrado le puedes llamar Manolo o lo que te de la gana y luego les haces ping o les instalas servidor web o lo que sea y funciona directamente con el nombre, tambien desde un ordenador con winbugs!

En fin, para mi una maravilla, instalalo y si tienes algun problema dilo, aunque no creo que ya te digo que es muy sencillito.

Ya contaras!!   :Wink: 

----------

